# E92 M3 18" cast vs 19" forged wheel weight?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

The E92 M3 comes with standard cast 18" wheels/tires and optional forged 19" wheels/tires. What are their weight? I know for the same size wheels, forged is lighter than cast wheels. But, I don't know the difference in weight between 18" cast vs 19" forged wheels with their tires.

Standard 260M style (cast)
18x8.5 front 245/40 ZR18 $253 Michelin Pilot Sport
18x9.5 rear 265/40 ZR 18 $297 Michelin Pilot Sport

Optional 220M style (Forged)
19x8.5 front 245/35 ZR 19 $325 Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (BMW)
19x9.5 rear 265/35 ZR 19 $360 Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 (BMW)


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Per felgenkatalog.auto-treff.com the wheel weights are:

Front: 18" 11.33 kg 19" 13.26kg
Rear: 18" 10.54 kg 19" 13.26 kg

Which, if accurate, tells me that the forged construction of the 19s is not a major factor.

And, yes I see the problem with those weights; how can the (larger) 18" rear weigh less than the (smaller) front? Maybe the numbers are transposed.

And I looked up the tire weights on the Tire Rack site: The fronts are 24 lbs in 18 or 19 and the rears are 27 lbs in 18 and 26 lbs in 19. Assuming the 18" wheel weights are transposed, the combined weights are something like:

Front: 18" 47lbs 19" 52 lbs
Rear: 18" 49 lbs 19" 55 lbs

So 2-3 lbs per corner.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LMC said:


> Per felgenkatalog.auto-treff.com the wheel weights are:
> 
> Front: 18" 11.33 kg 19" 13.26kg
> Rear: 18" 10.54 kg 19" 13.26 kg
> ...


 That' not good for me. I read for each lb of unsprung weight equals to 8 lbs of rolling resistance. :yikes: The R&T M3 test results used 18" wheel. And, they claim the 18" cast is lighter than the 19" forged without presenting any facts. I looked up some wheel weights for M3 at Tire Rack as well, but I don't know whether those wheels are cast or forged. BTW, if you check the internet, the wheels on Corvettes weigh a lot less than M3s :yikes:


----------



## geegee (Jun 17, 2005)

If you want light weight wheels ,go to Bavauto and check out LWT wheels by D-force.They are under 17lbs.I am ordering a set for my 325ci.


----------

